# Surgically castrate buckling?



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi all. Have to be brief here. Is there any reason not to castrate a 6-7 week buckling by cutting and removing testicles?  The little guy is becoming persistent, esp with the doeling and I don't want her hurt. Don't think elastrator is quick enough and dh is ready to cut him or slaughter him. I thought of hobbling him and prolly will in the barn tonite but he's still nursing!

Thanks!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what type of goats you have but even though he is on the back of the female, he should be too young to extend so he shouldn't get her pregnant. But I would wait to here from Roll Farm or someone to give you a better opinion than mine.

For my Nigerian Dwarfs, I was told if I could hold out until 12 weeks old that would be best so that everything is fully developed before taking away the testosterone and gives the boy a better chance of not getting UC.


----------



## ()relics (Apr 18, 2010)

Surgically castrating a buckling is a job that should be left to a vet...A band will do the job nicely and at 6-7 weeks old the little guy is far from hurting anything he is just being a goat...If you are worried about an accidental breeding he is FAR too young to be fertile...I never band any of my bucklings until they are 6 weeks old.  After the banding they will calm down alittle right away but a buckling/wether will always act like a billy with or without their equipment....JMO...


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 18, 2010)

Well ... I have seen him "extend" if I understand you correctly?  I have only had him a few weeks so I am taking the seller's word as to his age. 

I'm not thinking the doeling can get pregnant -- I surely HOPE she can't!  She's only a few weeks old herself. But he is probably 3-4 times her weight -- maybe more, and much stronger. He just keeps getting on her and she tries to get away but i'm afraid she might be hurt or overstressed. 

He's 1/4 Alpine and 3/4 Nubian, btw. 

If banding him will calm him down immediately -- at least a bit -- that may be a good answer. He's been climbing on the does for a week or so now but has discovered the doeling can't easily get away. 

I'll tell dh it's a vet's job. But I know a lot of folks castrate their steers (and the man I got the llamas from does them) ... That's why I asked if goats wpuldbe different?  I'm uncomfortable with the idea since I can't find it commonly being done, but dh and I were both worried about the doeling. She has a future planned in our herd but the buckling does not. I think that fact figured in too. 

Thanks very much for the replies!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 19, 2010)

Surgical castration is fairly simple, although I really feel that it's better done at a young age so it's less stressful.  He's certainly young enough to band. If you're uncomfortable with the idea of cutting, then band him.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 19, 2010)

We just had our buckling now wether castrated about a week and a half ago. He was 11 weeks old. It was fairly stressful for him, although he was back, bouncing around 24 hours later. He still mounts the other does just out of habit, so castrating him won't solve that problem. 

Can you separate them until the doeling gets older?


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 20, 2010)

Castrating him by any method isn't really going to stop him from mounting. Our wethers still do it. We even have a doe who mounts bucks. 

Banding is my method of choice. It's the least traumatic, in my experience. He can't get your doeling pregnant yet, so as stated before, that's not a concern right now. It will be soon though. 

Even though he's pretty big, I don't think he's hurting your girl. Mine play really rough all the time and nobody is bothered by it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 21, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Banding is my method of choice. It's the least traumatic, in my experience.


Just curious, but have you seen it done by cutting?  Anyone I know who's seen both procedures would never say banding is less traumatic.  Just wondering.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm waiting on tool and bands to arrive so we can do that. 

I guess she's not being hurt and can't get pg yet -- but I do see him extended (started to say fully extended and then realized I wouldn't know but it's out about 4 inches and he's not very big yet). He makes the exact motions of other animals breeding when he's on the doeling - fast and repeated for about 3 or 4 seconds. He doesn't do that with the does because they won't let him. 

At least it's not constant anymore like it was that first day. Heusually stops after a few minutes. I need him banded quick though because I don't want him breeding any of them. He was an "accident" at his breeders and I'd like to use a nice new little buck I found. 

It is hard to separate since I only have the four goats and the buckling is still nursing. My milking doe would have a meltdown if I took her from the bucklings dam so the only option would be to put the doeling by herself. Worse comes to worse though, I can try putting the doeling and llama in their own yard alone. I'd need to build something secure to lock the doeling in at night in that case though. 

Hmmmm ... Life would be easier if I had a few MORE goats?  .


----------



## dianneS (Apr 22, 2010)

Ever consider using a Burdizzo?  Its even less truamatic than banding and may be effective more quickly.

That's how my two bucklings will be castrated, burdizzo only.  My last two guys were so uncomfortable with the banding, they just weren't happy guys and they were so small it too a really long time for their "stuff" to fall off!

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/buck-wether-info.htm#burdizzo   Here's some info on the burdizzo, maybe you could find someone with the tool to do it for you or loan you the tool.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you, Diane. 

I read about this method in an older book on dairy goats before I got my goats. That book recommended it also as being more humane, but I had the impression it could only be done on very young kids. 

I will try to find someone with the tool and experience. I don't mind driving him -- he's a pain lol but if it's better for him (and sounds more immediately effective for preventing pregnancy?) I can do it. At least the doeling can't get pg TOO soon. 

Thanks for the link. I know little about bucks really and learned a bit more. And I'm going to HAVE to have one since I can't find ANYone who offers stud for goats. 

Thanks again!


----------

